# Potpourri Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cedar Potpourri vase I did for my SIL. She saw the one my wife uses and loved it. So here it is 5 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high. It has one coat of antique oil and then several light coats of lacquer. She wanted it shiney.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice. Love the contrast between old growth and heart wood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ray. I do really like turning cedar. A lot of people don't but if you dry it right it won't crack. Cedar can be touchy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Every time that I think I'm improving Bernie you come up with another masterpiece that makes my efforts look like those of a real amateur, which of course I am. Now that I have my new woodturners apron from Rockler and the digital thickness gauge from Woodcraft, I'm going to try to get really serious! It's a pity that I didn't print a photograph of one of your scalloped vases because the one I made today from memory, is a very poor facsimile!
The stain is drying overnight and tomorrow I'll start to apply some finish.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I don't think you are a slouch when it comes to potpourri pots as your was a real beauty. I can't wait to see your vase.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Harry. I don't think you are a slouch when it comes to potpourri pots as your was a real beauty. I can't wait to see your vase.


Please don't laugh Bernie, here is a preview shot, not only did I go by my poor memory, but the wood was like Balsa, very light weight and soft, lots of tearing, as shown, it's had a sealing coat and a couple of coats of lacquer and tomorrow will be ready for sanding and a couple of coats of lacquer. the large base was necessary because at a mere 2.6 ozs. it would blow away if someone breathed out too hard!
I'll post a photo-shoot in a day or two, by which time I'll have had another go using Pine.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

i can't hear anyone laughing. Harry.

Not too shabby for first effort...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry nothing to laugh about. Smart move as far as I am concerned putting a larger bottom on a light piece. Harry I would say you did extremely well on that piece. I like it. A couple more and you will be right there.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Harry,
The only sound I hear is wow. That is one nice piece.


----------



## falconcrest woodworks (Aug 23, 2010)

*very impressive!!*

Bernie, as a blind woodworker, I can't visually appreciate your work. However, my wife describes every intricate detail and somehow i can visualize the craftmanship in every detail. THANK YOU!
Could I be so bold as to ask what antique oil you use? I use Watco Danish oil and then several coats of poly. I make segmented bowls and goblets and want to learn new finishes. Thank you so much. Mike58


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Michael it is Minwax Antique Oil and it comes in a red can. I get it from Ace Hardware. They order it in for me. It is similar to Watco but I think the finish comes out a lot better IMHO. I don't use much poly as I like lacquer a lot better. I use it when someone wants something shiney. Shiney around here sells well and I sell for example 5 or 6 shiney things to 1 semi-gloss or satin. Don't know why and don't have a answer.


----------

